

Eying Bitcoin-Like Stock, Overstock Invests in Trading Firm - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/overstock-stakes-trading-co-stock-mimics-bitcoin/

======
pbreit
Overstock and Patrick Byrne are the poster children for how lack of focus
leads to leads to inferior performance. OSTK is only up marginally from its
IPO 12 years ago. I guess that's better than down. Not sure whatever happened
to Byrne's anti-short-selling crusade.

~~~
datamingle
Having a financial incentive to discover fraud and abuse shouldn't be removed,
short selling is actually really helpful.

Recent example with Lumber Liquidators:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-01/lumber-
liq...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-01/lumber-liquidators-
short-seller-says-lowe-s-sold-toxic-flooring)

------
tcbawo
With digital financial products, would they be governed by securities
regulations? Insider trading, front-running, theft, money laundering, fraud,
etc. are all real concerns.

